# Different meats to BBQ



## LarryWolfe

Cruising said:
			
		

> It sounds like there are only certain meats that do well when you smoke
> and BBQ them. Brisket, Ribs (pork and beef), Butts, Whole Pig ...
> 
> What happens if you try and smoke something like a tenderloin (pork or beef) etc...  Do you just spoil the natural tenderness?
> 
> What other meats do you recommend on the Q?



You will then be making jerky.  The basic purpose behind BBQ'ing something low and slow is to create a tender, moist finished product out of a tough, fatty piece of meat.  This is done by cooking it for a long period of time over low heat to render the fat and break down the tough connective tissues throughout the meat.  Not an already lean tender piece of meat.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Smokiing low and slow is generally best for fatty meats that will render and slowly baste themselves.

  Not much fat in a pork loin, and a long slow cook would probably
make it dry.

  However, grilling in a kettle with some nice wood chunks will give it a little smokey flavor.  Same with steaks.


----------



## Captain Morgan

you can smoke chicken, but the skin doesn't get crispy enough for me.  In fact, it is often inedible.  The flavor of the meat is fantastic though.

Some folks smoke possum, but I've never eaten any.


----------



## LarryWolfe

You can smoke turkey, but it must be brined.  Like Cappy said on the chicken, the skin on the turkey will be inedible but the meat will make up for it!  You can also smoke thick cut pork chops for about 30 minutes and finish on the grill.  Fatty fish are also good on the pit.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Meatloaf and fish work! Nuts are also good. Cheese is good. Man I've got to get busy now for next weekend, I've got lots to smoke!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

What? No Tri-Tip!  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

cheese


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Tri-tip is great. I would recomend it any time. =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe

Raine said:
			
		

> *You don't have to brine a turkey to smoke it*.
> 
> Most frozen turkeys are brined anyway........comes packed with a solution. Check the label.
> 
> Things we have bbqed...deer, london broil, prime rib, chicken.




Sorry Raine, forgot I know nothing thanks for clarifying it.  Next time I smoke a turkey I will need your help.  Here I've been brining my "fresh" turkeys that are unehanced/unbrined all along.  Who'da thunk I just had no clue what the hell I was doing.  I really thought I was doing it right, daggonit!  BTW you can also brine a frozen turkey that is already enhanced, you just cut back on the salt in the brine and the length of time it is brined.  But hey, what do I know I've never competed and don't have any trophies.  So I give, you're right I'm wrong.  Guess I still have tons to learn, thanks again for clarifying it!   [/list]


----------



## Woodman1

Now hold on a minute!!!!!!! While a tenderloin of pork may dry out, I can tell you that a _loin_ of pork will come out fantastic. I did a 2 footer Saturday for about 4 hours at 200 degrees. It was incredibly juicy and flavorful. I am actually thinking about getting an electric slicer to cut the things at about 1/16" for samiches! Do a loin ........for certain! Also, Salmon benefits greatly from 3 hours of the same treatment. WM


----------



## LarryWolfe

Raine said:
			
		

> Not saying you don't know anything.    Just saying that brining a turkey is not a must, especially the frozen turkeys.
> 
> Yep, you could brine a frozen turkey, kinda like re-work.



Depending on the sodium content in the turkey in the beginning, it's not re-work.  You are simply adding additional flavor and moisture to the bird by brining an already enhanced bird.  Any frozen bird that has a sodium content of over 300mg, I would not buy in the first place much less brine.  I have done turkeys both ways and sure you're right you don't have to brine them.  But a brined bird will be moister than an unbrined bird every single time you cook it.  

BTW, please accept my apology for overreacting in my previous post.   8-[


----------



## Finney

Not joining the fun on the brine or not with turkeys, but you can't argue with Larry's success doing them.  I've been seeing his finished product for over a year now and they have always been great.

_Small note:  I always inject my fried turkeys._


----------



## LarryWolfe

Raine said:
			
		

> But a brined bird will be moister than an unbrined bird every single time you cook it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has not been our experience.  We have never had a dry turkey or chicken which has been smoked.  Most are so juicey, you may need a bib.
> 
> The brined chicken was no more juicer than the unbrined ones.  The only difference was the texture of the meat, and the taste.
Click to expand...


You win!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Raine said:
			
		

> You don't have to brine a turkey to smoke it.
> 
> Most frozen turkeys are brined anyway........comes packed with a solution. Check the label.
> 
> Things we have bbqed...deer, london broil, prime rib, chicken.




Enough with brine or no brine! How did the London Broil turn out? How long did you cook or what temp did you pull it off at? Rub or no rub?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Rub or no rub?




 :pop:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bryan, the color on yours is marvelous!  Did you use cherrywood?

Here's a couple pic's of Christmas dinner.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1i8owq6w]Bryan, the color on yours is marvelous!  Did you use cherrywood?


Yes i did use Cherry Wood. I always use it on Chicken and Turkey cooks. Larry that's a nice looking Tom you cooked up. Looks Huge man. What was the weight on that bird?[/quote:1i8owq6w]

It was 20.something lbs.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

*Re: Brining a turkey*



			
				Beachbum said:
			
		

> To Mr. Larry Wolfe's comment about when smoking a turkey it must be brined.  Not so.  I don't know how many turkeys you've cooked, but they don't have to be brined.  Especially if you're doing store bought turkeys or turkey breasts which are probably alread enhanced.  I smoke cook turkey breasts frequently and don't brine them.  I do inject them with creole butter first and I rub olive oil on the skin and put a pepper rub on and under the skin, but, I don't brine them.
> 
> Bob



 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Greg Rempe

Perhaps he meant that he prefers them brined...or the poultry he buys isn't enhanced...in the case brining will help a lot! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Boss, he was referring to Larry!!!    :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 

Better get a sense of humor if you want to hang around here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Larry is on his way home from work right now, but he will be here shortly with a very calm and measured response.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Which one?  KCBS, TEXRUB, or Bullet?

I like em all.  I like this one best.  Why can't folks laugh and q at the same time?

   I wasn't attacking you.  I just thought it was funny that someone else
was getting on Larry's case just because he likes to brine his turkey's before smoking!  Seems to be a contentious issue!  What's funny to me is that Larry has said several times in this thread that he has no problem with the way others do it.   I'm not gonna go back and read the whole thing, maybe he said things in a way that upset some, but I don't remember it that way.

Opinions are like noses.......etc.

Anyone in the middle, like me, just do one each way and make your own decision!


----------



## LarryWolfe

*Re: Brining a turkey*



			
				Beachbum said:
			
		

> To Mr. Larry Wolfe's comment about when smoking a turkey it must be brined.  Not so.  I don't know how many turkeys you've cooked, but they don't have to be brined.  Especially if you're doing store bought turkeys or turkey breasts which are probably alread enhanced.  I smoke cook turkey breasts frequently and don't brine them.  I do inject them with creole butter first and I rub olive oil on the skin and put a pepper rub on and under the skin, but, I don't brine them.
> 
> Bob



Bob,
       First of all welcome to the board.  Second, just because I recommend something, doesn't mean it's the right way or the only way.  But it also doesn't mean it's the wrong way either.  All it means is it's my way.  I'm not gonna compare with you who's cooked the most turkeys, you or me, who cares?  All I'm saying is I've smoked turkeys the same exact way for a long time and I am 110% happy with the way they turn out.  I suggested my method to "Cruising" who is new to BBQ'ing when he asked what other meats were good to cook low and slow.  So I shared MY method and opinion with him.  If you don't feel it's necessary to brine your turkeys, great!!  Everyone I put on my pit will be brined though, cause that's how I like them.


----------



## Captain Morgan

See?  A calm and measured response.  We don't need no stinkin mods around here!


----------



## Finney

Okay... I sat back and didn't say anything (make that much) and this brined / not brined thing is starting to bore me.  
So...  To all the people that have said that you don't have to brine turkeys to get it to come out juicy.  What in the 'Sam Hill' do you think enhanced means?  
I'm sure you mean that you don't have to brine an enhanced bird at home because it was done for you at the factory.  Well yes, that might be true.  
But using a lower sodium brine on an enhanced bird will let you introduce more flavors (besides salt) into the mix.  If you like a straight saltwater brine then fine, stick with the factory blend.  If you want more than salt... brine with your own blend.  I don't know why beachbum says not to brine, but then he says he injects... that's just two different methods to do the same thing.  Make the meat flavorfull and juicy.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Captain Morgan

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I find it best not to read too deep into a reply. I don't think anybody here would ever try to steer somebody wrong. We all just offer our thoughts on things we have done in the past and how they turned out for us. 

BTW, Larry has never steered me wrong! Beach Bum, I'm looking forward to your responses here and maybe a few reciepes.


----------



## Finney

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is meant for Nick and his popcorn? He/we post all the popcorn cause we like to sit back and enjoy the show. When you see all the popcorn boxes and no comment that means he thinks it's going to get good and he's going to enjoy the show. Nothing meant at or towards you.  :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe

Beachbum said:
			
		

> Will y'all explain what posting the popcorn boxes mean?
> 
> Bob



Sometimes people will talk about controversial issues...foiling, brining or whatever...it has spawned some heated disucssions, so when the "HAD TO BRINE" thing was brought up again, some people thought there was gonna be some good ol back-n-forth going on.  Glad to see we are _*MUCH *_bigger than that...So the popcorn is there to symbolize someone getting ready to watch a "happening" or "event"...not an attack on anyone!


----------



## Finney

I know brining and injecting aren't the same thing.  Hence the statement in my post...



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> that's just *two different methods *to do the same thing.  Make the meat flavorfull and juicy.


  :!: 


Now lets fight about lump vs Kingsford.
Or 'Traditional' BBQ vs what all the rest of you guys do.  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

That's it I'm done.  I'm microwaving turkeys for now on.  You can leave them in the wrapper with the giblets.  Pop them in the microwave, cook on high for 3 minutes per lb.  Comes out absolutely perfect, every single time.  Check out my new web site WWW.NUKEDBBQ-4-U.COM.  That's it, I'm outta here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Man Finny, that is one big paddle you have!

 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Finney

Beachbum said:
			
		

> Ok Buddy.....you aksed for it....ok....READY?
> 
> Fat side up or fat side down?
> Foil or no foil?
> Spares or loinbacks?
> 
> LOL
> 
> 8-[  8-[  8-[



Fat side down
No F**L
Spares
 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo

What do ya mean no foil! Are you NUTS!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Beach Bum, first of all, yuo're welcome here.  There's a lot of folks here who know a lot about bbq.  As an intermediate q'er, I've heard many well though opinions.


  The popcorn thing just means there's been a lot of heated discussions between opposing views.  Most of us just stay out of the discussion, read the posts and try to learn from them.  Sometimes we eat popcorn during the show, so that's why the emoticon is there.  It doesn't mean anything against you.

  Now, not wanting in any way to perpetuate this thread, let me say this.
I do not believe that anyone out there can smoke a turkey that is more moist than a brined turkey.  Brining will not lead to a more dry turkey than just a plain smoked one in a head to head test (same smoker, temps, etc.)

   That statement in no way implies that smoked turkeys are dry.  Again, 
anyone who is in the middle about whether to brine a turkey before smoking to ensure juiciness, test it yourself.  You've heard from both sides.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Yes she did!


----------



## Finney

Nope, cook on a WSM.  
Usually having Guinness and Scotch (not mixed, but during the same cook), or Bourbon.

I'm getting in my car and heading north to kick Nick's ass in a minute.  I'll take care of the rest of you that are north of me as I go.  When I'm through with Nick I'm head higher into NY with I light bulb.  Somebody up there has been leaving theirs on for me and it must need replacing by now.
 :-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Bring it on good buddy, bring it on! :horse:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Beachbum said:
			
		

> Cap...you're entitled to your opinon.  You said it yourself...."Opinions are like......"
> 
> Having gone through the years of cooking changes with BBQ *I just think its dangerous to folks who are just getting into this sport to read messages that say MUST or ALWAYS or NEVER.*  There was a time when the only smokers we amateurs cooked on were converted 55 gallon drums or refrigerators or cowboy pits.  Not, there are pellet cookers, gurus, etc.  So...just so you and everyone else understands me, I'm all for lively debate, but when it comes to BBQ, I think using those words is out of line.  We know how to cook BBQ better today than ever before because we tried new things and were open to doing them.
> 
> Bob



Dangerous??  :loony: Most people have the ability to make adult decisions based on what and how they read something.  Then they have the ability to use their best judgement in making the final decision.  What this causes is trial and error.  They try it one way or use someone elses advice the first time.  If they don't like it they try it a different way next time.  Beginners need help from people who have experience with basically foolproof ways that will work for them.  Brining is my way and like Jim said, try it both ways and judge for yourself.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Beachbum said:
			
		

> Ok Larry...I'm done here.  It looks like you just want to fight.  I don't.  See ya around.
> 
> Bob



Bob,
     I'm absolutely not trying to fight with you.  I'm doing nothing different than what you're doing.  I voicing my opinion, same as you.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Beachbum said:
			
		

> Making "looney" signs and stuff is not my idea of class.  I'm as laid back as the next guy, but y'all keep baiting and baiting.  Its my fault for biting at the bait.  Its your fault for keeping the hook loaded.
> 
> Bob



Bob,
      I apologize for the "Looney" sign.  Most folks here have a sense of humor, I'll shoot it straight with you for now on.  I'm not out to offend you or anyone else.  99.9% of the people here are very laid back as well.


----------



## Bruce B

Bob it's true, Bryan wrote the book on no class. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B

Glad to hear you're feeling better!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

